# Vandaceous plants!!!!



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello all,

Could you suggest any vandaceous plant genus/group/species/hybrid that is small in sizw and fairly easy to grow???? Something like Neofinetia falcata...!!! I have tried one of these and it seemed pretty good!!! (it was killed during summer period though cause I did not know how to treat it..., well now i do...) Thank you!!!


----------



## fbrem (Jan 8, 2009)

Ascocentrums and their hybrids are very nice and pretty easy growers. 
Not really big on most hybrids but I've always wanted a Darwinara Blue Charm, they're nice. I've had good luck with the one Chilochista species I have and I think folks are coming out with hybrids of these that will likely be even easier to grow. Some of the smaller Phals. are nice too, like P. equestris. Hope these help some.

Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info Forrest!!! I have a Chiloschista too (C. lunifera) for three/four months that seems to be inactive so far (no changes)!!! I was thinking more on the Neofinetia style, so Ascocentrums sound better!!! I do not have bigg luck with Phals...  I wouldn't like big roots and stuff, too!!! Thanks again...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

A lot of the Asco-Neo hybrids are fairly easy to grow!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 8, 2009)

Get a Schoenorchis fragrans.


----------



## nikv (Jan 8, 2009)

Some of the Ascocenda hybrids with a lot of Ascocentrum in them are quite nice and easier to grow. One of my favorites is Ascda Princess Mikasa. I also have an Ascocentrum aurantiacum that blooms regularly for me with spikes of 1/4" orange flowers. I've had it for five or six years now and it's still only 8" tall. I've always wanted a Darwinara Charm 'Blue'.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions... Neo and Schoenorchis sound good so far for their size...!!


----------

